# Zamberlan Boots



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm posting these for a buddy. He bought the wrong size through an expo and can't return them. They are brand new, size 10 1/2. He paid $380. Asking $300. Call Willy if you're interested. 

435-749-1402


----------

